# Where to buy Waterford Crystal?



## DrMoriarty (8 Jul 2007)

We're visiting friends in the States and Herself wants to bring them a 'nice' (read 'expensive') piece of Waterford Crystal. Not what I'd have chosen, but... 

As we're likely to be spending a fair bit on said lump of glass, I wondered where's the best place to shop for it. I know a 20% tax refund can be had by non-EU residents, but beyond that does anyone know of any outlets that offer further reductions — the likes of the 'outlet' stores around Killarney, etc.? Or are they more likely to offer mark-_ups_ than mark-downs? Or are Waterford Crystal pieces price-controlled anyway, so that it doesn't much matter whether you walk into BT or the Kilkenny Design Centre or the factory itself in Waterford?

What about Shannon Airport 'Duty-Free'? I usually bypass it fairly rapidly, so I've no idea what kind of range they carry, nor whether it's likely to offer any real savings compared to high street shops.

Any advice will be much appreciated.
_(apart from the obvious 'ah, loosen up and don't be such a tightwad!' )_


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Jul 2007)

I know that shareholders are entitled to discounts on their purchases. Maybe you could borrow someone's share cert and......


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks, BOXtheFOX, but any Waterford Wedgewood shareholders I might know have probably suffered enough in recent times!


----------



## cinders (8 Jul 2007)

Check out the duty free shop for Shannon - don't like the idea of carting a Waterford Crystal chandelier onto the plane though so hope your wife chooses something a little smaller!!


----------



## Armada (8 Jul 2007)

I am almost sure I saw 20% discount on Waterford in the Brown Thomas Sale.

Shaws definitely are offering 10% at present during their sale.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the link, cinders — didn't realise the shop's contents could be browsed online! Well, that answers my question about the range available — a few different sets of wineglasses, two types of vase, or a choice of ..._six?_ types of chandelier?

It does suggest there are some savings to be had, though — the Lismore 9-arm chandelier that costs €2,563 at the airport is €3,100 on the main WW website. Why, I'll have two of them!


----------



## cinders (8 Jul 2007)

If you know which item you want to buy, you could always give them a call & see if they have it in stock.  I did this a few years back in Dublin Duty Free & saved myself the few punts, though I wasn't buying crystal.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Jul 2007)

Sounds like the way to go; send Herself in to BT and Shaws to pick out something suitable, then ring the Airport shop to see if they have it — or can order it in, if there's time before we go?


----------



## Armada (8 Jul 2007)

Arnotts also have 20% off a lot of items.. Thats nearly the same saving as the Duty Free.


----------



## sally2007 (8 Jul 2007)

My brother actually went down to Waterford Crystal a few years ago to buy a few pieces - he got talking to some lady down there and managed to get the stuff with a 50% discount - might be worth a try!!


----------



## Bluebells (9 Jul 2007)

Shannon Duty Free is really your best bet. If you try to bring glass in your handbaggage, it will be taken from you at security, you won't want to put it in your checked in baggage.
If you buy in the Duty Free, they will pack it for you, and deliver it to the plane. It will go into the hold, but it will be safe as it will be boxed and packed properly. I have just done this, and the said Chandeliers are actually on sale in the Duty Free at the moment. Don't know how long for. Ring them to find out.


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Jul 2007)

@sally2007 — Maybe I should go over there today with a long face on me and a Limerick GAA shirt (they should be half-price from today onwards, too...) 

@Bluebells — I don't think we're quite in the market for those chandeliers  ...but I'll ring the shop today to see what other vases they have besides the two shown on their website.


----------



## breezerforce (9 Jul 2007)

why don't you go to the website, believe it or not it simply is [broken link removed]
Once there you can choose american region or rest of world
Hope this helps


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Jul 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> [...] €3,100 on the main WW website.


Thanks, but 'been there'..!


----------

